# Hunting Ringtones



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been looking for a hunting related ringtone for my phone (Alltel- Samsung Hue). So far I have come up short. Al kinds of hop hop and other songs but can not find a good one of a elk bugle or turkey gobbling.

Just curious if anyone else has one on their phone and if so where did you get it from. If someone has a program to make their own, drop me a PM.

Please let me know I am not the only crazy one around here.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont have any on my phone but do a search here and try a search over on Archery Talk. Seems that I remember a post where quite a few guys had some cool ringtones ie: elk, turkeys, ducks and shotguns etc. Not sure about yuor phone, but the search would likely point you in the right direction.

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

www.redneckringtones.net


----------



## Frankie 2 Times (Jul 13, 2007)

Can't remember where I down loaded it from, but my bugling elk ring tone get quite the looks in the office. Doesn;t helop I;m half deaf and have it dialed up to volume #10. Gotta love it.

Frank


----------



## dang_supernova (Mar 24, 2008)

I just made my own. Most new phones will allow you to record your own voice reminders. I used that and recorded my calls, and then saved them as ring tones.

Dan


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I had a great gobbling ring tone I used for awhile. Always freaked people out.:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I have a crow cawing as my ringtone. I've been 2-3 yards from a deer and had it go off.....they don't even flinch! Got it from the T-Mobile website.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

http://mobile17.com/

you can make your own...very easy


----------



## Jackson Bowner (Mar 13, 2008)

Several years ago I wanted to have a turkey gobbling as my call ringtone. I began researching how to do it and found a program called Xingtone that allowed me to take an audio file and send it to my phone. Then I went out on the internet and began downloading all sorts of sounds. I found plenty of gobbling turkey audio clips and just about everything else you can imagine. My kids took short segments of various songs (the program allows you to grab a portion of an audio file) and you don't even want to know what my message ringtone is. I think the program is $20 and you can make unlimited ringtones. Their website is xingtones.com if you're interested. If you are looking for a particular sound, you can send me a message and I will see if I have something for you to use.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

how cool!!!


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

phonezoo.com
Wolf, coyotee, ducks, eagles...1,000's of ringtones.

Oh yeah, and they're all free.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

How would a fish ringtone actually sound?


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bloop Bloop Bloop!! LMAO


----------



## adelahelen (2 mo ago)

The perfect hunting-related ringtone for my phone (Alltel- Samsung Hue) is missing - download songs at *SonneriePortable.Com*


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have an eagle ringtone . It doesn't bother the deer at all. They will look up then go back to doing their thing.


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

I have a gobbler for texts, bugle for a ring tone.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

